# Shop knife



## Molokai (Dec 27, 2015)

Since i saw that @Tclem made a shop knife, i decided to make one for my self... Ats34, HRB handle i got from @El Guapo . Finished with tru oil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh you trying to get as good as me. Ok I'll just make another one this week

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 27, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh you trying to get as good as me. Ok I'll just make another one this week


LOL........you guys talk about make'n these works of art like your make'n a pot of coffee.......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 27, 2015)

Tom, another work of art! Beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Now that undoubtedly is the classiest shop knife on the planet

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 27, 2015)

Shop knife....that one? Wow....that is just epic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

The only way to use that un your shop would be as a display !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 27, 2015)

Didn't realize a shop knife could be decadent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

Gorgeous in all respects. Would love to see the top. Octoman's top work is always the cherry on top . . . . .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Octoman's top work is always the cherry on top . . . . .



There's not a truer statement!! Shop knife!! Ha!! my A$$ LOL great looking knife - makes me want to try making one!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

That is much better than a shop knife!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 28, 2015)

They lie! They both lie! I've seen them browsing knives on the web and just posting the prettiest here! :D

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

